# VOL - Victory Offices



## System (21 May 2019)

Victory Offices is a leading company in the evolving Australian flexible workspace industry, providing comprehensive serviced office packages and coworking spaces as an alternative to traditional office space.

Formed in 2013, Victory Offices (or its subsidiaries) currently has 19 locations in high quality buildings across Melbourne, Sydney, Brisbane and Perth.

While Victory Offices doesn't own any premises, it (or its subsidiaries) has secured long-term leases with a current (pre-option) weighted average lease expiry of 7.0 years across the 19 current locations and with a weighted average renewal option of a further 3.2 years.

Victory Offices has a diverse customer base of individuals, start-ups, SMEs, large corporates and multi-nationals with an average client licence term of 15.1 months. The customer base includes a high proportion of customer from high growth industries including finance, legal and recruitment, technology and consulting. 

It is anticipated that VOL will list on the ASX during June 2019.

http://victoryofficeslimited.com


----------



## frugal.rock (23 November 2020)

VOL popped up on my radar recently when it went for a solid run.
Have been watching pullback action and have taken a small position today.
Not a lot of volume, bit thin & gappy but am expecting it to get a bit thicker soon enough.
I see the (office) space that VOL is in (pun int') is due for a decent covid recovery.
Chart of entire company lifetime (it's a toddler) and a more micro on recent activity.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 December 2020)

Currently biting away at resistance on $0.375
If it can get through this level with reasonable momentum (for a thinner trading stock), I think it may be in for a run.
Held and is my pick for comp. 
The interest will soon wear off CPH...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 May 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> VOL popped up on my radar recently..



and on quite a few others', but probably for the wrong reasons

Now 4.4c. .... Market cap sub $10 million



> _Victory Offices is down to a single co-working space in Sydney, after last week having its sublease from KPMG terminated at level 25 of 300 Barangaroo Avenue.... In early May, the co-working company was locked out at Sydney’s 420 George Street, owned by the Investa Commercial Property Fund. This followed evictions at four hubs in recent months owned by Dexus, AMP and Mirvac_.





> _The eviction, it seems, follows lengthy negotiations over unpaid rent_.


----------



## frugal.rock (30 May 2022)

Another victim of zealous government COVID lolicy


----------

